
DIY DNA hacking guide to self-cure Lactose Intolerance - happyguy43
https://youtu.be/J3FcbFqSoQY
======
aardshark
I feel like this is probably really dangerous and possibly irresponsible, but
I have no knowledge of biochemistry to back that feeling up.

What it is for sure is really cool.

